# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  مشااااوره

## ffghasemi

سلااام 
كسي تا حالا با سليمي فر مشاوره داشته 
از شاگرد هاي تهرانيه

----------

